# Diagnostic cardiac cath



## MMillercpc (Sep 17, 2009)

*Diagnostic cardiac cath SECOND OPNION.. Doc of coronaries*

Procedure: The patient received 25 mg Benadryl, 2 mg Valium intravenously.
The right groin was prepped and draped in standard manner with 1% Lidocaine.
The right femoral artery was punctured using 18-gauge thin-walled needle and a
#6 catheter introducer placed in the right femoral artery using Seldinger
technique. Coronary angiography was carried out in the standard manner using
a 6 French left-4 Judkins catheter and 6 French right-4 Judkins catheter. Left
ventriculogram was performed in RAO projection using 30cc Optiray at 12
cc/sec. Following the ventriculogram, all the catheters and sheaths were
removed and the patient left the catheterization lab in good condition without
apparent complication.

Codes I have.... 93510,93545,93556,93553,93543

Just want to clarify that the documentation for the coronaries is sufficient.. 

Diagnosis codes,,,,,,, chest pain with a positive pressure test....??

794.39
786.50


----------



## dpeoples (Sep 17, 2009)

Jiggers01 said:


> Procedure: The patient received 25 mg Benadryl, 2 mg Valium intravenously.
> The right groin was prepped and draped in standard manner with 1% Lidocaine.
> The right femoral artery was punctured using 18-gauge thin-walled needle and a
> #6 catheter introducer placed in the right femoral artery using Seldinger
> ...



I have rechecked the cpt descriptions and based on the report above here is what I have:
93510,93543,93545
You should not bill for the imaging S& I (93555/93556) because there is no interpretation of the findings of the coronary or ventricular injections.

I agree with the ICD9 codes.

HTH


----------

